# [SOLVED] Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

I recently reformatted my pc beacuse it is slow due to viruses

After that I installed the network adapters driver , graphic drivers

However for the sound drive I got a problem

Here is the result from everest 2.20.405
(multimedia devic)
Device Description	Type
Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3]	PCI

(motherboard)
Field	Value
Motherboard Properties	
Motherboard ID	63-0906-000001-00101111-011604-SPDALE_G$POLA1806_BIOS DATE: 01/16/04 19:12:37 VER: 08.00.08
Motherboard Name	Unknown

Front Side Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel NetBurst
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	100 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	400 MHz
Bandwidth	3200 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties	
Bus Type	DDR SDRAM
Bus Width	64-bit
Real Clock	133 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bandwidth	2133 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties	
Bus Type	Intel Hub Interface
Bus Width	8-bit
Real Clock	67 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock	267 MHz
Bandwidth	267 MB/s

Ok I have provided some information.



However there is a catch , before I reformatted it , the driver was from Sigma tel-C major audio 4

Now after I reformatted it , and search the google using the information above , waht came out is a driver from* soundmax
*
when I installed it keeps telling me that driver object not found and restart the system again...
I have done this severals times but no use///

os: Home edtion


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

Can you attach the full report to the thread?
Copy and paste the report to Notepad and use the Go Advanced option to attach it.

Bill


----------



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

Ok i forgot these
Device instance id:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24D5&SUBSYS_B021144D&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD

Note I used a 7 transformation pack but but remeber the OS is still xp home edition

And for the Full report everest, Here you go::tongue:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

What is the model number of this Samsung computer?

Bill


----------



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

i think it s 865g .


or neos DZ25

or ZDZ25

OR ZDZ25-HS4

Either of THOSE FOUR
How to know ??????


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

Boy this was a tough one to find.
You model is a ZDZ25

All drivers can be found here:
http://www.samsung.com/download/Mod...pecode=1101&model=ZDZ25&filetype=DR&language=

Your audio driver is here:
http://org.downloadcenter.samsung.c...9/20030909103905984_CZ25_Sound_Driver_Wxp.zip

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Riono (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

Thank you very much !



I finally got it working!!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Missing Sound Driver For samsung computer*

Hi,
I am glad you can hear again.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

